# Kettle turned pizza oven



## swampsauce (Mar 24, 2012)

Bought me one of those conversion kits for silver kettle. here is link, http://www.kettlepizza.com/
Finally had a chance to use it tonight. Thought contraption is well made. Little hard to get pizza in small opening though. Had to rotate pizza halfway(probably my fault, coals too much in the back of kettle). Results were what i hoped, chewy crisp crust.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 25, 2012)

That's how a pizza crust should be! Nice job Tim.


----------



## shootthebunnies (Mar 25, 2012)

You guys will smoke anything! I like it!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 25, 2012)

Tim I agree with Nick, is that a from scratch crust? If so will you share the recipe, if not scratch what did you use? It looks great!


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 25, 2012)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Tim I agree with Nick, is that a from scratch crust? If so will you share the recipe, if not scratch what did you use? It looks great!



Yes, homemade sauce and crust. 
3 cups unbleached bread flour
good pinch salt
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup warm water
1 package yeast


The bread flour makes a huge difference!!!! One of these days I'm gonna order some of this too: http://www.amazon.com/Antimo-Caputo-Ita ... 769&sr=8-1


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 25, 2012)

first one I tried turned out terrible.....don't even think I've tried
again since then.


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 25, 2012)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> first one I tried turned out terrible.....don't even think I've tried
> again since then.




Probably that Johnboy and billy stuff you use......


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 25, 2012)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hey, us dj's gotta stick together.


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 25, 2012)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> bbquzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 1/4 teaspoon should be sugar not salt. Sorry


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 25, 2012)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> swampsauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I wondered what was wrong with this pie    I did order Antimo Caputo Italian Superfine, I need all the help I can get. It will be a few weeks before time allows, I will post good or bad. Any sauce or working the dough help will be appreciated.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't be afraid to let the dough rest.


----------



## Frankvw (Mar 25, 2012)

Well done Tim.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow ta hell with going out for pizza if you can do that, looks great


----------



## Griff (Mar 25, 2012)

Like the Cap'n, my experience with homemade crust has been less than stellar.


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 25, 2012)

The sauce I make is simple. 1 can whole peeled San Marzano tomatoes. 8-10 leaves fresh basil rolled together and sliced thin. 1 teaspoon dry oregano, 1-2 garlic cloves minced, lots of black pepper, salt to taste, and 1 tablespoon sugar. Simmer 15-20 minutes till consistency is like chunky ketchup. Dont worry about seeds and large pieces of tomato at the beginning. Will all cook down.


----------



## Crabnbass (Mar 26, 2012)

That's a great looking pizza. My two cents on crust is if you leave the sugar out it won't burn/char nearly as fast. Similar to BBQ sauce on ribs. Some people like that though, you just need to keep a close eye on it. Half a TBS of regular olive oil will get you good browning on your edges and bottom. With the high heat, it has almost a deep frying effect on your crust. Just like everything else, it takes practice and patience. Wouldn't change much about that one though, it looks awesome!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's all I know about making pizza dough I usually use the frozen dough balls from Publix or Sam's (you have to buy a case of 'em @ Sam's)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BhVPgllLW8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPqBGEeJvUc&feature=related

Enjoy.

BOB
but I'd still tear into that Swamp-Pizzer


----------



## wascolianpride (Mar 29, 2012)

That looks freaking awesome nice job!


----------



## MI Smoke (Mar 31, 2012)

Try this tomato sauce    http://www.escalon.net/6in1.aspx .
You can order online in 28 oz cans cheap.  
That stuff is so good you  will eat it straight out of the can. 
Hands down the best tomato sauce you can buy.

Nice lookin pizza    .   A good pizza website is pizzamaking.com.  
Everthing you will EVER need to know about pizza.


----------

